# INTEL S5000PSL + Raid

## Pixode

Собрал сервер на базе материнки  INTEL S5000PSL, там есть Raid контролер встроенный создаю райд 10 в биосе, гружу Live CD он зараза видит все мои 4 винта, какие перспективы заставить работать встроенный контроллер? ( какая модель нигде не указана)

lspci показывает Intel Corporation 631x ESB / 632x ESB/3100/

На сайте Intel заявлена поддержка ОС:Red Hat* Enterprise Linux 3.0, Red Hat* Enterprise Linux 4,0, ОС SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 10, ОС SUSE* Linux Enterprise Server 9,0

Плиз дайте совет куда копать!

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Pixode,

You didn't say what's NOT working...   :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------

## Pixode

Дык я же написал в чем бяка, и что по русски  говорить уже не модно?

----------

## viy

Эта тема поднималась уже. Железка слабая, она софтварный рейд предлагает, софт в плату вшит.

Нужны дрова соответствующие для винды. А т.к. ядро и без дров все это умеет --- видишь свое диски как есть.

Поищи тут поиском (к примеру)

----------

## Pixode

Моё решение свелось к тому что решил забить на этот fakeraid и буду ставить программный Raid 10.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

См к примеру тут:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3721691.html

----------

## Pixode

народ у меня проблема плиз помогите, не так разбил диски создал програмный райд и потом понял, что ошибся с размерами разделов и уровня райда под /boot.

У меня даже после новой разбивки через fdisk, mdadm не дает по новой создать рейд.

пробывал команды на подобии mdadm /dev/md1 -f /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 mdadm /dev/md1 -r /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1

все диски удалить таким способом не поулчается.

Как мне удалить сами md1, md2, md3, md4, чтоб от старого райда и след простыл? плиз подскажите застрял на месте.

----------

## Pixode

вроде решил

----------

